# Mehrere parallel geschaltete 3-Phasen Motoren zentral absichern



## bob3150 (23 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe 7 Stück 3-Phasen-Motore parallel an einem Motorschutzschalter mit Schütz hängen, doch dieser löst (verständlicher weise) nicht aus wenn ein einzelner Motor auf Überlast geht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, zentral eine Schutzfunktion einzubauen, die auch einen einzelnen Motor gegen Überlast schützt?
Die einzelne Absicherung der Motoren ist aus Platzgründen nicht machbar.


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Oktober 2018)

Da hast Du wohl ein Problem.
Wenn es aus Platzgründen nicht machbar ist hast Du die Lösung schon selbst verworfen.

Was sind es denn für Leistungen?


----------



## bob3150 (24 Oktober 2018)

Es sind 7 x 0,75 kW


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Oktober 2018)

Bei gleichen Motoren und sehr feinfühlicher Einstellung des MSS sollte wohl auch ein einzelner festgebremster Motor den MSS auslösen. Allerdings nur, wenn alle Motore mit Nennbelastung (auch nahezu gleich belastet) arbeiten. Sind mehrere Motore mit nahe Leerlauf dabei könnten sogar mehere festgebremste Motore in Ruhe durchschmoren.
Ist denn der Leitungsschutz in der Konfi gewährleistet - alle Motore mit min. 1,5mm² angeschlossen? Schließlich muss der MSS ja auf ~13A eingestellt werden.


----------



## bob3150 (24 Oktober 2018)

Das ist das Problem, die Leistungsabnahme kann sehr variabel von Null bis Nennlast sein.
Mit einem Motormanager aller Phoenix EMM 3- 24DC/500AC-16-IFS kann man das wahrscheinlich auch nicht erkennen, wenn einer der Motoren aus der Reihe tanz?


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Oktober 2018)

Nur wenn pro Motor einer eingesetzt wird.
Problem ist wirklich gravierend: Wenn 6 Motore nahe Leerlauf sind und einer festgebremst - wie willst Du da was erkennen?

Es ist auch eine Frage der Zulässigkeit - MSS ergeben sich schon aus den Brandschutzvorschriften. Warum hast Du keinen Platz? Schaltschrank voll? Das Problem lässt sich über einen Zusatzschränkchen lösen.


----------



## PN/DP (24 Oktober 2018)

Du könntest in die Motorzuleitungen außerhalb des Schaltschranks Motorschutzschalter einbauen, z.B. Eaton PKZM + Isolierstoffgehäuse. Die wären auch prima als Reparaturschalter nutzbar.

Harald


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Oktober 2018)

Den PKZM kombiniert jeweils mit einem NHI und Du kannst die Auslösung überwachen und die Anlage stillsetzen sofern erforderlich.


----------



## bob3150 (24 Oktober 2018)

Das Problem ist nicht nur der Platz, sondern auch der Staub, die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit und die Zugänglichkeit wo die Motoren montiert sind und andererseits extern ist ein Problem mit der Zuleitung (Aderzahl und Stecker, denn dass ganze muss mehrmals täglich ab und angesteckt werden)


----------



## PN/DP (24 Oktober 2018)

Dein Staub = Ex?

Die PKZM-Gehäuse von Eaton haben IP55. Wir haben gute Erfahrungen mit Einsatz in sehr nasser Umgebung und auch staubiger Umgebung.

Was hat das an/abstecken mit Motorschutz in der Motorzuleitung zu tun?

Harald


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Oktober 2018)

Glaub mir: Du bist nicht der einzige, der in problematischer Umgebung mit Platzproblemen zu tun hast.
Das ist aber keine Entschuldigung. Es gibt für alles eine Lösung.


----------



## MSommer (24 Oktober 2018)

Wenn die verbauten Motoren einen Kaltleiter oder Thermokontaktanschluss haben, kann man doch diesen nutzen und damit die Schaltung verriegeln.
Gruß Michael


----------



## bob3150 (24 Oktober 2018)

Schutzkontakte haben die Motoren leider nicht.
Letzten Endes wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als ein neues Kabel und Stecker zu geben (was sehr aufwendig und teuer ist, da mechanische Umbauten notwendig werden) um die Absicherung extern zu machen, damit die Motorschutzschalter auch erreichbar sind.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Vorschläge.


----------

